# New Chicago tech



## jessamarie6 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name is Jesse and I'm a TD/PM/Props master/maybe SM just moved into the Chicago area. I graduated in 2007 from Illinois Wesleyan and Have worked at Stages St. Louis (Prop Carp), Arrow Rock Lyceum (ATD), and Allenberry Playhouse (TD/PM). Right now I'm freelancing in the Chicago area, and looking the next big project to come along.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello and welcome. You're in good company here. Ever have questions or need advice, look around here.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Jesse! We have several CB regulars who live in the Chicago area. Sounds like it's a good place to get work. Let us know how we can help you. Don't be shy, jump in and Post! 

The search function is your friend!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 8, 2009)

When did you work out at Arrow Rock? I know a few people who have done time there.


----------



## jessamarie6 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was in Arrowrock summer 2006. Quin's first full season, Steve's first season. Adam Miecielica was the TD.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jan 8, 2009)

At the risk of sound repetitive, do you know Bryan or Chris from Stages? 

Welcome to The Booth!


----------



## jessamarie6 (Jan 8, 2009)

I know both Bryon and Chris from Stages! Haven't seen them in years, but those were really awesome guys to work with.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 9, 2009)

jessamarie6 said:


> I was in Arrowrock summer 2006. Quin's first full season, Steve's first season. Adam Miecielica was the TD.


Ah yes good old quin, he directed our town at my school this fall.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, It's a regular family reunion! 

Hey Kids, this is an example of why I always say, "WHO you know and who you impress (or depress) with your work is more important than where you go to school or what degree you did or didn't get." 

We have three complete strangers here with a lot of mutual contacts. Let's pretend that Jesse is applying for a job at Victor's theater. Victor has no idea who Jesse is but the resume says Jesse worked at Arrow Rock. Victor makes a phone call to a friend and within minutes he knows if Jesse is a good worker or not. Nothing else on the resume is as important as what Victor's friend from Arrow Rock says about Jesse. If Jesse was a screw up working at Arrow Rock, which university and what degree are not going to mean anything to Victor. Furthermore, Jesse is going to have the same problem trying to get a job from Ian, because he knows people from Arrow Rock too. On the other hand, if Jesse was a great worker at Arrow Rock, Victor is not going to care about minor details like degree's and universities. The theater community is very small and your actions speak VERY loudly.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a colleague in college who did an internship at Steppenwolf after we graduated. I always wondered what happened to her.

Mike


----------



## Eboy87 (Jan 9, 2009)

Cool, Bryan was my tech director back in high school, Chris was his assitant. Great people. Still do a bit of work for him.


----------



## Footer (Feb 3, 2009)

jessamarie6 said:


> I was in Arrowrock summer 2006. Quin's first full season, Steve's first season. Adam Miecielica was the TD.



Hey Smalls! Welcome aboard. You forgot the most important player of the season.. the M.E.

(me btw). 

I spent the longest summer of my life working at that theatre, I think they made the schedule a bit easier in the last year or two.... More then 72 hours to change out a show... wooses. 


Glad to see you made it out of Bloomington, hope Chicago is treating you well.

On a side note....

I first got involved in CB while at Arrow Rock. We had no cable, and the only internet we had was in the theatre itself. I shared a room with 2 other guys, so I tried to spend as much time in my office as possible...


----------

